# Power hunter???



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

I am looking to buy a blind for field hunting,I already spent alot on hunting stuff so i want to go with the power hunter.I found a place they sell it for 150$...And the blinds look great,low profile,i like the flip top for calling.Only thing i dont like is you cannot put your gun inside...you loose a fraction of second while opening the top and you have to find your gun...So whats your opinion on it???
:fiddle:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never hunted out of it, only seen it in action a few times. But at a glance I'm not real keen on the way the door flips up? MNDiver, I think you have one, you'd have a better opinion than me. I have to imagine it's spring loaded, but any movement outside of raising and shooting should be cut out of a blind.

Always a tough critic, my .02


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i agree with chris on this one. never hunted out of one but i did lay in one at cabelas and didn't like the whole flipping the hood thing. i also didn't like the velcrow that held the soft doors together across your chest. one good point about it though is that it is fairly low profile.

my .02


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I highly despise this blind I hunted out of a power hunter one time this fall and it will really make you appreciate a finisher. WE were hunting snows in decoys in a strong wind at our back and everytime I'd sit up that door would hit me in the head hard enough that I'd cuss. You have you roll around and grab a gun and by then everyone else has shot a couple times. The velcro was just a fight and wouldn't stay shut. for 70 bucks I'd definately go for a finisher.


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

I am actually quite happy with mine (in fact our group has 3 of them in our arsenal). The low profile is great, we all agree on that. I don't mind the flip-top (non-spring-loaded) because it lets me look all around, call and still be covered. My dog lays inside with her head out the end, so I don't have to deal with the velcro everytime we shoot. I could see how that could get annoying!

As for the gun, I have my gun laying on the blind on my right side, barrel up on a decoy right near me (right-handed). I just drop my calls and grab my gun. I would recommend that gun wrap, or somehow camo up your gun...but that would be a recommendation for all of waterfowling.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I got a couple and they are great. Lowest profile, easiast to call/flag out of and easiast to see out of. I also use a Finisher (I own 2) as well. The new Khaki pattern gets you into a great blind for a lot less as well. I have NEVER herd of anyone (until now) that had a problem with the flip lid in the wind. Not saying it didn't happen, just this is the first I have herd of it. You will not be dissapointed with the Power Hunter, they are great blinds especially on flat fields.


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Gooseview industries products fellas....They have a couple great choices for layot blinds....I absolutely LOVE how the x terminator folds up and is absolutely the easiest, efficient, and just AWESOME blind that I have ever seen when you take in all the options that a hunter may face from time to time.....packing in, carrying stuff, weight, price, performance, comfortable for those long days, roomy and tough....

Everybodies got an opinion on their blind but take in all your potential hunting areas and go from there...if you have to pack in or drive in and dump your stuff....

Just get out there and enjoy it!

nick


----------



## irishman2005 (Sep 4, 2003)

if ur looking for a cheap layout blind look at cabelas intercepter it mis almost exactly like the final approach blinds but is cheaper cuz cabelas makes it, i own one and my hunting buddy has one also they work great


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Any one of those that I have ever seen has a pink color to it??? Maybe im wrong but maybe if you cover it with about an inch of mud it looks good??
just kidding man...glad to hear it is working for you!

nick


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep! A buddy hunted with us this spring that had one, and it wasn't mudded... WOW!! We must have put 500 pounds of cornstalks over that purple dinosaur!!


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

that was what I saw out in that field??? "Barney" made it out out to the field and was laying on his back!


----------

